

North Korea warns US of nuclear attack - AYBABTME
http://www.aljazeera.com/news/asia-pacific/2013/04/201343223032804872.html

======
junto
Genuinely, does anyone really know how much of a threat North Korea _really_
is to world peace?

My assumption is that South Korea are under immediate threat, since North
Korea could almost throw a bomb over the fence, but how dangerous are they
DPRK really, away from all of the propaganda and sabre-rattling (on both
sides)?

I can't see through all the smoke and mirrors presently. Is there anyone out
there who is more enlightened on the subject?

